# PMA show 2008



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Heading out the PMA show Thursday night through Saturday. Anything I can check out or brochures/documents I can pick up for you shutterbugs?
I'll be at the show on Friday and Saturday.

http://www.pmai.org/index.cfm/ci_id/33699/la_id/1.htm


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

If they are giving away D3 samples, grab one for me (-:}.. Sounds like a fun convention, wish I was going too. Never been to anyting like that. Arlon


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

you're first on the list for the D3.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I just bought one


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Did you really?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

fishphoto said:


> I just bought one


I thought you were shopping for something else???


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Temptation got the best of me. I tried to convince myself I didn't want one, but that didn't work. The high ISO capabilities, fast frame rate and bigger buffer is what I really want - even if it means giving up some reach. B&H had them in stock this morning so I just went ahead and did it. I'm pretty excited - now I just have to get the 24-70 once they are back in stock.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Congratulations! I can't wait to see it and what it can do. You can use my 24-70 if you want just to see what it will do until you get yours. (They were back in stock last night when I ordered the 70-200 but they do go quick) Have you satisfied your addiction now for a few months anyway?


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I guess I'll be done once I get the 24-70 (and maybe the 14-24). I really was thinking I was finished buying gear for a while.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

You should also look into the 85mm f/1.4 I hear it's exceptional. Have you used your 70-200 for any type of portrait shots? Mine shipped today by the way...I'm like a kid at Christmas again even though my new toy is not nearly as exciting as yours. Now I'm bummed again. All in the time it took to type one sentence


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

I'll be in Vegas for the SHOT show. Two of my vendors will have booths there. One of them (Minox/Delsey) will also have a booth at the PMA show. I'm hoping to get over there early enough on Friday to slip into the PMA for a quick look around before the SHOT show starts on Sat.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Yeah, I'm waiting to see if they put out an updated (AF-S and Nano-Coated)version of the 85/1.4. Right now the 24-70 is on the top of my list and I'll probably end up getting the 14-24 next. I like primes, but hate lugging a bunch of lenses around. Maybe I'm just lazy!

I'm trying to figure out if I'm going to keep my 17-55 and 12-24 or not. I'm not going to sell my D2x, so it might be nice to have the wide-angles for it - I'll just have to see if I even use them any more.

I have used my 70-200 for portraits and weddings and really like it for those kind of shots. I use that lens more than any other lens I own. I'm curious to see how it does on the D3. I'm almost scared to put the D3 on my 600mm because I've gotten so used to it being a 900 on the D2x. That may be a little bit depressing...but the 9fps will probably make up for that ;-)


----------

